# Immigration questions



## 899289 (Jun 10, 2015)

My wife and I are planning on applying for our Residente Temporal in November. We will be applying in Brownsville, Texas. Does anyone have any idea how long we will need to be in Brownsville? Also, do I need to drive my truck up or can I leave it here? We are not going to nationalize it. Lastly will we have the documents when we leave to facilitate flying back without problems? Thanks for any help.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are currently in Mexico with FMM tourist permits, you may not leave your temporarily imported vehicle behind. It must exit with you. If not, it becomes illegal, deposit lost, and subject to confiscation and fines up to its value at the time of importation, etc. It could jeopardize your visa application. It will also need a fresh 30 day Importada Temporal when you re-enter Mexico, as well as a fresh deposit.
When your visa approval is in hand, you have 180 days to re-enter Mexico. You must report to INM nearest your Mexican residence, present your passport, canje, and begin the process of completing your visa. Once in hand, you must notify Aduana of your change of status and request extension of your vehicle Importada Temporal to the expiry date of your visa. 
The following year, when you renew your visa, it is wise to do it for the full 3 years and notify Aduana again to extend the vehicle permit for that period, after which it must leave Mexico permanently, as you will convert to Residente Permanente and be prohibited from having a foreign plated vehicle. Permianent importation is not likely to be an option.


----------



## 899289 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for the info RV. I do have the option of Nationalizing my truck though right?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I would not plan on it. Importations by individuals have stalled due to corruption charges, etc. and the restrictions by age are moving targets. Generally, the cost may be more than some vehicles of appropriate age are worth.
Take it out and sell it before you are eligible for permanente. Then buy a replacement in Mexico. It just is not worth the trouble and expense to try to import/nationalize permanently.


----------

